# Can you screen print on free USPS Tyvek bags?



## daveb11 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not so much as if it's possible to do so, but are you legally allowed to alter the packaging in such a manner? (Add your logo etc.) I can't seem to find this information anywhere..Thank for the help, Dave.


----------



## StreetFamous.com (Mar 7, 2009)

That's like someone talking LRG clothing and relabeling the clothing with your own label and calling it your own line of clothing..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

daveb11 said:


> Not so much as if it's possible to do so, but are you legally allowed to alter the packaging in such a manner? (Add your logo etc.) I can't seem to find this information anywhere..Thank for the help, Dave.


Please ask the Post Office. That is a federal office, and there are federal laws involved. I don't think any of us can give you a qualified response.

Those envelopes are really very clearly labeled for a specific purpose. There are regulations in place, and fines for violating those regulations. 

I truly feel the best place for you to get the absolute correct answer is from the Post Office themselves. I'd hate to see you get in trouble.


----------

